# Angelurlaub im September, nur wo?



## bafoangler (11. Juli 2010)

Hey ho
Wir (Kumpel und ich) planen für den September nen Angeltörn.
Budget liegt bei 500-600€ maximal, für ne Woche muss das reichen.
Gefischt werden soll mit der Spinne, Ansitzangler sind wir beide nicht.
Nur, wo solls hingehen...|kopfkrat Norden, Süden, Westen...???
Am liebsten wär uns Hechtfischen, sehr gern nehmen wir auch andere Raubfische ins Visier. 
Auch nem Trip in den hohen Norden ans Meer wärn wir nicht abgeneigt, allerdings sind wir doch noch ziemliche "Noobs" in Sachen Meeresfischen (wenns nicht um die Brandung geht), und ne Woche ist auch nicht allzu lang...
Also, her mit den Tipps!
Greez 
|wavey:


----------



## Greece (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub im September, nur wo?*

HI bafoangler
ich würde euch Griechenland empfehlen, da um die Zeit dort die großen Fische wie Hornhecht, Stachelmakrelen und Vieles mehr sich aufhalten. Ein weiterer Vorteil davon ist, dass du noch warme Temperaturen hast. Kannst super gut vom Ufer oder an Häfen mit Fischfetzen, Spinnern und Blinkern angeln. Wenn ihr aufs Meer wollt müsst ihr einfach mal Einheimische fragen dann könnt ihr gut vom Boot aus Schleppen und auf Grund angeln. 
Dies wäre mein Tipp kann es euch nur ans Herz legen. 
VG GREECE


----------



## O_Psaras (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub im September, nur wo?*

Ich kann nur ergänzend sagen , das nördliche festland !!
da hat man neben dem meeresangeln interessante
möglichkeiten auch verschiedene binnenseen und flüsse
zu beangeln , wie der aliakmona/polifito ein sehr gutes welsgewässer.

Gruss


----------



## bafoangler (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub im September, nur wo?*

Danke, das klingt doch schonmal ganz gut.
Griechenland hatte ich als Angelland jetzt noch gar nicht auf der Rechnung |kopfkrat, da muss ich erstmal bissl nachlesen |bigeyes
Grade Welse wärn für meinen Kollegen hochinteressant, er hat noch nie einen gefangen und redet seit 2 Jahren von nix anderem...
Danke nochmal schonmal dafür.

Hat sonst noch jemand gute Erfahrungen gemacht und kann ne Adresse vorbehaltslos empfehlen? Vielleicht in Holland, Norwegen, Dänemark oder Schweden?

Soll kein "Urlaub" im herkömmlichen Sinne sein, sondern wirklich ein reiner Angeltrip. Cluburlaub mit Sonne, Meer und Strand hab ich mit meiner Freundin grad genug|uhoh:.
Wenns dicke Fische hat, die auf Kunstköder stehen, sind wir genau richtig :k
Greez


----------



## O_Psaras (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub im September, nur wo?*

*Hi , hab Dir mal was hier reingesetzt 
*

*Gruss*



*.Angeln in Griechenlands Seen und Flüssen*


In Griechenland können  zwei verschiedene Fischpopulationen festgestellt werden.Im Südwesten  Griechenlands leben eine Reihe von Fischarten die nur dort heimisch  sind. Ein Beispiel ist der bis 60 Zentimetern groß werdende  Aristoteleswels. 

 Dagegen findet man im Norden und Osten den Landes  eher die europäischen Fischarten die wir aus dem Donauraum kennen.  

 Bekannte Gewässer sind sind die Flüsse Maritza,  Struma, Nestros, und Wardar. 

 Bei den Seen sind der Langada, Kastoria, Kerkinitis,  Vegoritis und der Polifitu beliebt. Im Polifitu - einem Stausee -  findet sich, trotz intensiver Berufsfischerei, ein guter Wallerbestand.  

 Im Norden den Landes gibt auch eine Reihe von  Forellengewässern mit Bach- und vor allem Regenbogenforellen.


*Welse in Griechenland*


Es ist nicht allgemein  bekannt, aber auch Griechenland besitzt einige sehr interessante  Welsgewässer.  

 Zum Beispiel im größten Fluss Griechenland dem  Aliakmona. Dessen Stausee „Limni Aliakmona“ ist für einen große  Fischreichtum und sehr große Welse bekannt. 

 Der im Norden des Landes liegende Stausee ist 5.400  Hektar groß und bis zu 70 Meter tief. Allerdings gibt es dort keine  Infrastruktur die auf Angler eingestellt ist, wie z.B. am Ebro oder am  Po. Auf der anderen Seite heißt das natürlich auch, das es viel zu  entdecken gibt und das die Fische noch nicht so vorsichtig geworden  sind.


----------



## bafoangler (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub im September, nur wo?*

Hey ho

danke für die Infos. Über die Welse im Polifitu hab ich mal nen Artikel gelesen, is aber auch schon n paar Tage her.

Ist halt alles etwas schwammig, und wie gesagt haben wir auch nur eine Woche Zeit. Das wird kaum reichen, um riesige Stauseen, zu denen es kaum Informationen gibt, zu erkunden, zumal die einheimische Bevölkerung wohl mit meinem halbvergessenen Schulenglisch wohl auch weniger gut zurechtkommen würde...
Trotzdem danke!#6

Werden uns wohl in eine angeltouristisch erschlossenere Richtung wenden (müssen).

Sonst noch Ideen, Tipps oder Vorschläge???

Greez


----------



## bafoangler (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub im September, nur wo?*

Hat sonst niemand Vorschläge zu machen?

Ein Kollege hat uns geraten, gen Niederlande zu tingeln, das würd auch quasi "um die Ecke" liegen.
Vielleicht kann da jemand was zu sagen und den ein oder anderen Tipp geben?
Hecht, Zander, Barsch...
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand empfehlenswerte Adresse, weil wir müssten dann auch n Boot mieten, da kein Trailer fürs eigene|gr:
Greez


----------



## mario10 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub im September, nur wo?*

Servus,

wie wäre es mit dem Steinsfjord in Norwegen nähe Oslo?
Eines der besten Hechtgewässer dort, zudem noch richtig kapitale Barsche zu fangen.


----------



## bafoangler (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub im September, nur wo?*

Hey
Sorry für die späte Antwort.

Kennst du vielleicht ne Adresse oder nen Reiseanbieter?
Warst du schonmal selbst dort gewesen und kannst ein paar Tipps geben?
Kommt man denn mit ca 500€ eine Woche inklusive Anreise und Boot aus?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Fanny (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub im September, nur wo?*

Die Kanaren oder Balearen waeren vielleicht auch eine Option.


----------



## bafoangler (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub im September, nur wo?*

Fänny, danke für die Antwort.
Hab mich mit meinem Kollegen nochmal besprochen, und es hat den Anschein, dass wir uns eher richtung Norden/Nordwesten wenden werden.
Also Dänemark, Holland, Norwegen oder Schweden.
Kennt jemand da ne gute Adresse?
Greez


----------



## elch6 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub im September, nur wo?*

Also wenn ich mir so euer Buget betrachte, Norwegen scheidet da schon mal aus. In Schweden war ich noch nicht aber mit Spritkosten und Maut für die Brücke dürfte es fast genau so teuer sein. Beträgt euer Buget eigentlich 500 € pro Nase oder gesammt? Bei 1000 € könnte Dänemark noch klappen, wenn Ihr Glück habt und ein billiges Fehrienhaus krigt. Aber ich würde jetzt Holland bevorzugen. Nach Roermond, vorher einen Campingplatz ausgesucht der auch Wohnwagen vermietet und Ihr könnt schon 3 St. nach Abfahrt den ersten Hecht drillen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## bafoangler (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub im September, nur wo?*

Guten Morgen Peter
Vielen Dank schonmal.

Unser Budget beträgt ca 500€ pro Person (arme Studenten und keine BaFög-Millionäre)
Maximal würden wir auch 600 Tacken locker machen, wenn sich n super-Angebot auftun würde.
Was die Unterkunft angeht sind wir nicht anspruchsvoll, Zelt reicht uns völlig.
Ich war vor 2 Jahren schonmal in Schweden (Dalsland/Nordmarken), da lag ich damals für 14 Tage bei 750€, allerdings war das ne Busreise und dort gabs dann Zelt, Kanu und nen Abreisetermin 
Leider kanns im September da oben schon bissl kälter werden

Holland wär halt schön nah, grad bei der nur 1 Woche Zeit wär das halt praktisch.
Hab mir eben mal die Gegend um Roermond auf GoogleEarth angeschaut, viel Wasser hats ja da , allerdings schaus auch recht eng besiedelt aus?
Warst du selbst schonmal dort? Und kann man dort ein Boot mieten, das auch erschwinglich ist? Nen Bootsführerschein haben wir nicht, gilt in Holland auch die 5PS Regel?

Viele Grüße und danke schonmal#h


----------



## elch6 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub im September, nur wo?*

Hallo, ich war erst einmal in Roermond zum angeln, und das auch noch vor 10 Jahren. Mein Sohn war damals 14 und dürfte heute ca. so alt sein wie ihr.Wir haben nur vom Ufer geangelt aber trotzdem gut gefangen.Zu den Booten kann ich euch nicht viel sagen. Es gibt keine PS  sondern eine Geschwindigkeitsgrenze. Ihr solltet dazu aber besser die Freaks aus den Hollandteil des Forums kontaktieren. 

Gruß

Peter


----------



## ThorstenBee (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelurlaub im September, nur wo?*

Ich kann den Bolmen in Schweden empfehlen.
Grosses Gewässen mit vielen Inseln im südlichen Teil,Barschberge, interessante Unterwasserstrukturen.Zander und Hecht ist sehr gut vertreten.
Als Unterkunft bietet sich dies an www.bolmenmarin.g.se/index_de.htm
War selber mehrmals dort und kann nur gutes sagen.
Kleiner Angelshop mit Ködern vorhanden,Angelkartenausgabestelle,Seekarte kann erworben werden (Ca9€).
Am Platz kann abends gut Köderfisch gefangen werden.Auf Grund gehen schöne Schleien und Brachsen an den Seerosen.Aale bis 2Kg werden regelmässig gefangen.
Von dort hat man auch kurze Wege zu dem Inselgewirr im Süden des Sees,Schleppstrecken für Zander an der 10m Linie findet man nach 5min Fahrt.
Anreise ist relativ kurz über Puttgarden ,Helsingör,dann noch ca 180Km


----------

